# What size circle?



## Mikado (Dec 9, 2014)

I am new to N gauge 

What size circle can be made with N gauge track

I am looking at 24 to 27 for a Christmas Train

Any recommendations or suggestion would be helpful 

Mikado


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Get N scale flex track and you can make whatever radius circle you
want. Your N trains would look good on a radius that wide. Be sure
to get joiners to connect it together.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N scale trains on the floor*



Mikado said:


> I am new to N gauge
> 
> What size circle can be made with N gauge track
> 
> ...


 Don has already answered your question well. I just want to add a caution. Put something
like a white bed sheet "snow"under the track. This will keep your trains from picking up carpet bits which can mess up your locomotive.
If this train will only be used as a Christmas train; you may want to use a roadbed track like Kato's unitrack or Bachman's EZ track.
These have a molded plastic layer under the track that roughly resembles ballast on real railroad track. It provides another layer of protection between carpet and track.
I would still put the bed sheet under it though. Also this type of track locks together which holds the pieces when in use, but can be taken apart for storage.
If the train will later be used as part of a model railroad, I would stick with the flex track Don recommended.

Traction Fan


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Make life easy if you just want a circle.
Purchase the following:
Kato 20-120 x 2 to make a 25" circle
Kato 24-818 x 1 terminal joiners to connect to your transformer.
















Both are readily available on Ebay

Track come with rail joiners already attached.

Steve


----------



## Florida RR (Oct 8, 2015)

silver69 said:


> Make life easy if you just want a circle.
> 
> Purchase the following:
> 
> ...


I swear I am going to put a circle of that in the tightest radius they offer on my desk at work. I think that will leave just enough room for actual work. 

-Florida RR-


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

Kato offers curves down to 6" radius, but I'm not sure much will run on it. They go up in 1 -2 inch (radius) increments up to 19", I think. Some stock will run on 9 1/4 inch. Most will run on 11 ½ inch. The bigger radius looks much better. Flex track can form any radius you want, but does not include any road bed.


----------

